# Teichbau mal nicht aus Beton....



## max171266 (22. Juni 2014)

Möchte euch hier mal eine andere Art des Teichbaus vorstellen.
Bin mal auf eure Meinung Gespannt...
Schaut mal in mein Album.....

Lg Manfred


----------



## Uwe.SH (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Manfred
Schaut schon gut aus, kommen aber keine Fische rein oder? ist der nur zum baden?

LG Uwe


----------



## max171266 (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Uwe, 
Kommen auch Koi mit rein, ein Koi Schwimmteich


----------



## Zacky (22. Juni 2014)

Sieht gut aus. Hast du die Folie selbst verschweisst? Wie groß ist der Teich? Filteranlage mit 2 Luftheber?

Sieht alles echt gut aus.


----------



## Uwe.SH (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Da kommt sicher noch was an die Seiten, wenn der Teich fertig ist oder?
Dämmung und Erdreich? wegen Frost und dem Wasserdruck.

LG Uwe


----------



## max171266 (22. Juni 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Hast du die Folie selbst verschweisst? Wie groß ist der Teich? Filteranlage mit 2 Luftheber?
> Sieht alles echt gut aus.


Hallo Zacky,
Jo Folie selber eingeschweißt, teich wird so um die 50m3 haben, EBF, zwei Luftheber und zwei IBC für die Bio...


----------



## Zacky (22. Juni 2014)




----------



## max171266 (22. Juni 2014)

Uwe.SH schrieb:


> Da kommt sicher noch was an die Seiten, wenn der Teich fertig ist oder?
> Dämmung und Erdreich? wegen Frost und dem Wasserdruck.



Klar Uwe, kommt noch Dämmung und Gabionen vor die Bleche.
Für den Wasserdruck brauch ich das aber nicht, die Bleche sind 80 cm in der Erde versenkt.


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2014)

max171266 schrieb:


> Hallo Zacky,
> Jo Folie selber eingeschweißt, teich wird so um die 50m3 haben, EBF, zwei Luftheber und zwei IBC für die Bio...



Hallo

Sieht Geil aus , vor allem die Form ist mal was anderes . Haste nicht mal Zeit , hätte da auch noch einen Teich der einen Folien - Scheißer bräuchte


----------



## max171266 (22. Juni 2014)

Na ja Michael,
Bist ja nicht grad um die Ecke....
Lg Manfred


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2014)

Tja Leider , so ein Sch....ß..... , weil ich sehe das du es drauf hast ...


----------



## max171266 (22. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Blumen, wann bist du den so weit ?


----------



## max171266 (25. Juni 2014)

So Scheibe ist eingesetzt und nähte noch mal versiegelt.
Da kann das anwässern bald los gehen.


----------



## andreas w. (25. Juni 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Sieht Geil aus , ......... einen Folien - Scheißer bräuchte



Was willste denn mit einem *Folien-Scheißer*? denkst du geschissen hält besser wie geschweisst ?    

Schreibfehler sind doch immer wieder was locker und begeisterndes. Ich mag sowas like


----------



## PeterW (25. Juni 2014)

Hi Manfred,
sieht ja richtig geil aus wie du das verschweißt hast, Respekt

Gruß
Peter


----------



## andreas w. (26. Juni 2014)

Jopp, da schließ ich mich einfach an - sieht schön aus und ist einfach mal was anderes.
Wie sieht´n das im Hochsommer und im Winter aus? Da kann doch jede Temperatur einfach dran? Oder ist das nochmal extra isoliert.

Auf jeden Fall Daumen hoch - schön like!!


----------



## max171266 (26. Juni 2014)

Danke ;-)
Da hast du wohl recht ....
Der wird noch mit 10 cm Dämmung verkleidet, dadurch hält sich das die Wage.......

Lg Manfred


----------



## samorai (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo Manfred!
Was ist es denn für Blech; Ekotal oder Alu.
Also wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin hätte ich arge bedenken im Blech- Bereich von Dehnung.Blechtreibschrauben, Schnittkannten,Erde= Durchrostung.
Eben das volle PROGRAMM, Du weißt schon von was ich spreche.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## max171266 (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ron,
Die Trapezbleche sind aus beschichtem Stahlblech und die innen Wände aus Edelstahl glatt Blech.
Diese sind mit Alu Nieten verbunden.
Habe beim Umbau zum teil alte Bleche, die schon 8 Jahre in der Erde waren raus gezogen und da war nur an den Kanten ein hauch von Rost.
Da habe ich also keine Bedenken ;-)

Lg Manfred


----------



## minimuelli (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo Manfred,

das ist ja mal was ganz anderes 

bin gespannt wie Dein Projekt weiter geht. Siehr aber schon klasse aus.


Gruß
Lars


----------



## max171266 (27. Juni 2014)

So mal Bilder vom finalen einbau der Scheibe .....
Jetzt kann das Wasser kommen.


----------



## samorai (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo Manfred!
Bin noch mal zum ersten Beitrag gegangen und habe das Foto entdeckt.
Jetzt kann ich auch das "vorher" Bild zu ordnen( ganz links).
Willst Du noch Treppen einbauen( von außen) um hier und da mal was zu richten im Teich, oder ist noch ein (ich nenne es mal) Laufsteg geplant, um besser agieren zu können.

Aber ich hätte da noch eine ganz andere Frage. Mit Sanafil hast Du bestimmt schon gearbeitet, ich habe den Leissner gesehen.
Wie stehst Du denn dazu wenn mann Sanafil als Teichfolie verwendet ?
Zu störrisch, zu hell? Auf jeden Fall nicht so lappich.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## max171266 (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Da schon ein Teil des Wassers im Teich ist, kommt nun der Filter ran...
Langsam geht es mit der Verrohrung voran.
Hätte die Filterkammer vielleicht doch was größer machen sollen....na wird schon Passen,!!!
Lg Manfred


----------



## max171266 (1. Juli 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Manfred!
> Bin noch mal zum ersten Beitrag gegangen und habe das Foto entdeckt.
> Jetzt kann ich auch das "vorher" Bild zu ordnen( ganz links).
> Willst Du noch Treppen einbauen( von außen) um hier und da mal was zu richten im Teich, oder ist noch ein (ich nenne es mal) Laufsteg geplant, um besser agieren zu können.
> ...



Hallo Ron,
Ich werde an den hohen Wänden noch eine Gabionen Wand rundum setzen, den niedrigeren bereich mit großen Bruchsteinen.
Auf dem Rand dann eine Abdeckung, welche weiß ich noch nicht.
Das mit der Folie geht gut, auf den ersten Bildern sieht man den alten Pool, den habe ich mit Renofohl gemacht war echt Top.
Nur musst du auf Inhaltsstoffe achten, einige Folien setzten Giftige Stoffe frei....ansonsten ist das kein Problem...
Lg Manfred


----------



## Michael H (2. Juli 2014)

max171266 schrieb:


> Langsam geht es mit der Verrohrung voran.
> Hätte die Filterkammer vielleicht doch was größer machen sollen....na wird schon Passen,!!!



Hallo

Tja komisch , wie immer ist alles zu klein wenn man Neu - oder Umbau't . Da weiß man wenigstens für den nächsten Umbau was man Besser machen kann .....


----------



## samorai (2. Juli 2014)

Hi Manfred!
Was schätzt Du denn wann du fertig bist? Ich denke die Teichwanne zu bauen,war wohl das kleinere Übel, ......dann kommt der Außenbereich, sprich Deko oder Verzierung.
Bei einem Hochteich dieser Höhe fallen mir schon sehr viele Dinge zur Gestaltung ein, welche Vorhaben müssen erstmal in Deinem Kopf herum spuken! 

Gruß Ron!

Ach Michael;  .....schau nicht auf die Verrohrung, schau lieber auf den Fotos, wo mann sehr gut den Einbau der Folie sehen kann, erst den Boden und dann die Seiten!

Ron!


----------



## Michael H (2. Juli 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Ach Michael;  .....schau nicht auf die Verrohrung, schau lieber auf den Fotos, wo mann sehr gut den Einbau der Folie sehen kann, erst den Boden und dann die Seiten!
> Ron!



Ich hab's ( LEIDER ) gesehn . Irgendwann werd ich auch Folie in meinem Loch im Garten haben .


----------



## samorai (2. Juli 2014)

Na los, MICHAEL, ran an den " Feind" !!!!!!

Ron!likelike


----------



## max171266 (2. Juli 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Was schätzt Du denn wann du fertig bist? Ich denke die Teichwanne zu bauen,war wohl das kleinere Übel, ......dann kommt der Außenbereich, sprich Deko oder Verzierung.
> Bei einem Hochteich dieser Höhe fallen mir schon sehr viele Dinge zur Gestaltung ein, welche Vorhaben müssen erstmal in Deinem Kopf herum spuken!


Hallo Ron,
Das möchtest du gar nicht wissen,was da in meinem Kopf noch so spukt.....
Habe aber leider nur zwei Hände und eine Hausordnung, die auch noch bedient werden möchte 
Gestaltung des Gartens kommt denke ich nächstes Jahr...muss ja erst mal noch ne Brücke bauen,Filterabdeckung und vielleicht noch das Teehaus.....schauen wir mal.
Wichtig ist, das meine Jungens bald umziehen können und die Technik läuft.
Lg Manfred


----------



## samorai (2. Juli 2014)

Ja, klar gib Deinen Jung's den Vorrang!
Teehaus ????? ....ECHT? ...WOW!!!!
Zum Teehaus fallen mir gleich Drachenköpfe als Speier ein, im zusammen Spiel mit Kupfer-Schindeln, Leistendach oder einfach nur gepfalzt.
Auf Hausordnungen möchte ich nicht weiter eingehen, da sag ich einfach mal: Du wirst es schon machen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## max171266 (2. Juli 2014)

Na ja mit Blech denke kann ich umgehen.


----------



## max171266 (2. Juli 2014)

oder so, mein Vordach...


----------



## samorai (2. Juli 2014)

Nein, das meinte ich nicht. Es wahren nur meine phantasien!

Ron!


----------



## max171266 (2. Juli 2014)

So mein EBF ist jetzt soweit angeschlossen. 
Lg Manfred


----------



## max171266 (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Mal ein kleines Update...
Filterbau geht langsam voran, muss nur noch die Luftheber Bauen und anschließen.
Wasser steigt auch langsam....
Lg Manfred


----------



## max171266 (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Heute musste die Bio vom alten Teich mal gereinigt werden.
Hatte den ein wenig vernachlässigt :-( warum nur 
Lg Manfred


----------



## Michael H (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Ist ja mal ne ganz kleine Bio ....

Für wieviel Koi , Beziehungsweise Liter ist die den gedacht ...?


----------



## max171266 (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo Michael,
Die läuft zurzeit für 13 Koi, 30cm bis 60cm , einen Stör, 4 __ Wimpelkarpfen und ein paar Shubis.
Der Teich hat ca. 8t Liter und einen Flow von 16t Liter.
Habe lieber etwas zuviel als zu wenig 
Lg Manfred


----------



## Michael H (6. Juli 2014)

max171266 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> Die läuft zurzeit für 13 Koi, 30cm bis 60cm , einen Stör, 4 __ Wimpelkarpfen und ein paar Shubis.
> Der Teich hat ca. 8t Liter und einen Flow von 16t Liter.
> Habe lieber etwas zuviel als zu wenig
> Lg Manfred



Genau meine Meinung , der Filter kann nie Groß genug sein . Ein wenig Reserve kann nie Schaden ....


----------



## max171266 (12. Juli 2014)

Moin Moin,
Habe mal ein Video vom Teich und Filter gemacht.
Und nachdem ich den Filter mit beiden Lufthebern voll am laufen hatte, bildete sich doch zu meinem erstaunen ein Strudel über dem Bodenablauf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUtPcNlFk-4_


Lg Manfred


----------



## max171266 (12. Juli 2014)

Der Strudel 




_View: http://youtu.be/QwXfl3KQZ3Q_


----------



## groecamp (12. Juli 2014)

sagmal so nebenbei... fährt bei dir ne Autobahn durch den Garten?


----------



## muh.gp (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Manfred,

verfolge deine Arbeiten ja synchron auf fb und hier. Und bin neidisch begeistert. Hammer-Anlage.

Aber für das Video hättest du ja die Schaufel und die leere Flasche aufräumen können... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## max171266 (12. Juli 2014)

Autobahn...Habe die A61 so ca. 60m neben meinem Garten laufen, liegt aber 10m höher mit ner 7m Schallmauer.
Ist nicht so schlimm, gewöhnt man sich dran. ;-)


----------



## samorai (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Manfred!
Meine Frau hat mit mir gerade das Video vom Teich und Filter gesehen und die erste Frage war gleich, ob er sich ( Du) noch Urlaub leisten kann?...... So denken Frauen oder nur meine Frau!
Sieht toll aus, muss ehrlich zugeben, am Anfang war ich nicht von Deinen Blechteich überwältigt, sah irgendwie nach Schwimmbad aus. Dann bin ich mal auf die "Außenverkleidung" gespannt.

Gutes gelingen Ron!


----------



## max171266 (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Ron,
Keine sorge, Urlaub kann ich mir so grade noch leisten...
Muss aber auch sagen das ich versuche, mein Hobby Koi und Teich auch mit kleinem Geld zu Realisieren.
Da mir der Teich mit allem drum und dran, noch keine 1000€ gekostet hat, kann ich damit Leben  und meine Frau auch......
Die Verkleidung wird noch was dauern, muss erst mal meine Kunden bedienen,die durch mein Projekt warten mussten.
Lg Manfred


----------



## muh.gp (12. Juli 2014)

Na, die tausend Euro nehme ich dir jetzt aber nicht ab... ;-) Da ein Zugschieber, dort die Rohre, da der Sieb und ganz zuSchweigen  von Folie und Fenster... ;-)

Unbezahlbar ist natürlich die ganze Arbeit, die wir Verrückten so in Garten und Teichbau investieren...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## max171266 (13. Juli 2014)

Holger ,
Habe viele Sachen günstig bekommen. 
Fenster ist eine alte Tisch Scheibe und die Folie war zur Hälfte schon gebraucht.


----------



## groecamp (13. Juli 2014)

da hast du recht... ich habe auch alles gebraucht gekauft... mein Teich hat mich grad mal 300,-€ gekostet, muss ja nicht gleich immer Oase-Artikel sein...


----------



## Michael H (13. Juli 2014)

Morsche 

Ich finde es auch Ziehmlich Erschreckend wenn ich als lesen muß , das man für einen Koi Teich wenn es was Gescheites sein soll mindestens 10 000 Euro hinlegen muß .

Man kann es Treiben und Übertreiben ......


----------



## max171266 (2. Aug. 2014)

Da es dieses Jahr nichts wird mit Koi im Teich,kann ich mich an das Umfeld machen....
Schon mal ein teil der Dämmung angebracht, damit sich die Temperatur Schwankungen in grenzen halten!
Lg Manfred


----------



## max171266 (17. Apr. 2016)

Moin zusammen, 
Nun geht es endlich mit meinem Schwimmteich weiter _„wink“-Emoticon_
So langsam wird es Zeit, das meine Jungs Umziehen ....
Da ich mit meinem Pool schon soweit fertig bin, Technik (Luftheber und Filter), kann ich nun an die Gestaltung des Umfelds gehen.
Zuerst muss ich mal den Pflanz bereich im Teich abgrenzen, dabei kamen mir noch Übrig gebliebene Pflastersteine zu gute _„wink“-Emoticon_
Und mein Treppen Aufgang zum Garten, wurde auch gleich neu gemacht....
Gruß Manfred


----------



## max171266 (20. Apr. 2016)

Moin,
Gestern war Reinigen angesagt.... den Schmodder vom Winter entfernt und mal durch gewischt.
Jetzt noch den Filter reinigen und bestücken und dann kann das Wasser rein. ;-)
Gruß Manfred


----------



## max171266 (9. Mai 2016)

So, Heute sind die kleinen in ihr neues Zuhause eingezogen ;-) 
Gruß Manfred


----------

